# Messenger For Mac - Messages not being delivered



## langridge49 (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of my contacts on messenger for mac tend to appear offline. I can still talk to them as normal but if I stop talking to them for a short period of time then when I go to send a message I get the 'Message Cannot Be Delivered Message'

can anyone help me to solve this issue

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of Messenger are you using? Do your buddies have their status set as hidden? Truth is, I have found Messenger for Mac not the best. I use Adium. The nice thing is that it covers so many other chat apps, so I only have one open. The only down side of Adium is that it doesn't do video or audio.


----------



## langridge49 (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm using version 7.0.1. My buddies all have Windows Live Messenger on a Windows based PC. They have their status set as Appear Offline


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, the Mac version doesn't work well with appear offline thing. Unfortunately, there isn't anything that can be done about it.


----------



## langridge49 (Sep 2, 2008)

okay, thanks a lot

i guess i'll just have to put up with it.


----------

